# MASSIVE explosion in Beirut levels entire city blocks



## Ricky LIbtardo (Aug 4, 2020)

This is not your everyday display of fireworks. 

Massive explosion


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 4, 2020)

Why not post a proper title instead of this stupid shit?


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Why not post a proper title instead of this stupid shit?




Why don't you GFY


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 4, 2020)

"Hey Ahmed?  What's this red button for?"


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 4, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Why not post a proper title instead of this stupid shit?
> ...


I got your wife for that


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks like the CIA and their butt buddies the Israeli Mossad are still up to no good in other countries as usual.  ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 4, 2020)

Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 4, 2020)

I was in Beirut when it happened, heard the explosion

i'm very calm though, don't scared easily, though the scenes on TV are "horrifying"


----------



## Chuz Life (Aug 4, 2020)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> This is not your everyday display of fireworks.
> 
> Massive explosion



I love a snackbar!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)

Holy shit


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## JLW (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.


What the hell was that? Atrocious.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)

It looks like a nuke went off. Seriously.


----------



## 007 (Aug 4, 2020)

Son of a bitch...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 4, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> It looks like a nuke went off. Seriously.


That Shockwave was insane.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 4, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Looks like the CIA and their butt buddies the Israeli Mossad are still up to no good in other countries as usual.  ...



Darn work accident ruining Muslim terror plans.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a nuke went off. Seriously.
> ...



I can't stop watching this video...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)

Why is the smoke red?


----------



## Claudette (Aug 4, 2020)

Just read a story on it. Officials are saying it was a boat carrying fireworks. Anyone who has been around fireworks knows it could be just that if they exploded. 

Fireworks can be dangerous as hell. Sure hope that's what it was and not a rocket fired by terrorists.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 4, 2020)

Chuz Life said:


> I love a snackbar!!


Yep, likely fetuses all over the place for ya!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Just read a story on it. Officials are saying it was a boat carrying fireworks. Anyone who has been around fireworks knows it could be just that if they exploded.
> 
> Fireworks can be dangerous as hell. Sure hope that's what it was and not a rocket fired by terrorists.



I've never seen fireworks do that before


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 4, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Just read a story on it. Officials are saying it was a boat carrying fireworks. Anyone who has been around fireworks knows it could be just that if they exploded.
> 
> Fireworks can be dangerous as hell. Sure hope that's what it was and not a rocket fired by terrorists.


We had an entire fireworks plant go up here. It was NOTHING like that.


----------



## Chuz Life (Aug 4, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> > I love a snackbar!!
> ...



Well if a child in the fetal stage of their life is not a person, nobody else is either. . . So. 

Your point was? ?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.


It likely was terrorism. Hamas. Hell of an explosion.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

That was NOT fireworks !   Or at least no fireworks I've ever seen.  The explosion was too unified.
Looked more like a suitcase nuke.
That had to be at least 1 - 3 KT

But the red is odd.  Only thing that makes me think otherwise.

it's REALLY hard to get enough common explosives in one place to cause THAT kind of explosion.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 4, 2020)

gonna wait for the details but seems we had something already blown up and then WHAM - the person filming it got a lot more than they bargained for.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Decus (Aug 4, 2020)

According to the BBC there may have been two explosions and could be linked to the trial of members of Hezbollah charged in the assassination of the prime minister:

_"A UN tribunal is due to issue its verdict in the trial of four suspects in the murder by car bomb of Hariri."
.....
"The possible second explosion was reported to be at the Hariri residence in the city."_









						Beirut blast: Dozens dead and thousands injured, health minister says
					

The explosion has caused widespread damage, with hospitals struggling to treat all the casualties.



					www.bbc.com
				




.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> That was NOT fireworks !
> 
> Looked more like a suitcase nuke.
> 
> That had to be at least 1 - 3 KT


Yikes. I hope they measure the radiation levels there.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 4, 2020)

I've seen the damage live on youtube, I am not expert so I ask, can foreworks melt and bend steel beams?  That's what I'm seeing with this live video of what is left of what used to be some buildings (not high rises necessarily) that were standing just an hour ago.

I'm also wondering, wouldn't there be multiple explosions at different intensities rather than one massive explosion all at once?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 4, 2020)

Decus said:


> According to the BBC there may have been two explosions and could be linked to the trial of members of Hezbollah charged in the assassination of the prime minister:
> 
> _"A UN tribunal is due to issue its verdict in the trial of four suspects in the murder by car bomb of Hariri."
> .....
> ...


Accordeing to CNN, a fire in a fireworks warehouse. But CNN never gets anything right since they stopped doing news.


----------



## 007 (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks like 9-11...


----------



## blackhawk (Aug 4, 2020)

That was one big mother of an explosion.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> I've seen the damage live on youtube, I am not expert so I ask, can foreworks melt and bend steel beams?  That's what I'm seeing with this live video of what is left of what used to be some buildings (not high rises necessarily) that were standing just an hour ago.



Every video I've ever seen of fireworks explosions is staggered.
Multiple explosions.

Did you see that bubble shockwave?   That looks more like one unified large explosion.
An explosion of that size would take a massive amount of common explosives.
Who the hell has THAT much fireworks in one place. 
Ok..."MAYBE".....if they had a massive explosive powder storage facility?

Hmmmm....do you think that part of the world would have such a massive fireworks facility?  They have trouble growing food.

Obviously if there is no radiation, it was not nuclear in origin.  We'll know that very soon.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 4, 2020)

That was one hell of an explosion


----------



## 007 (Aug 4, 2020)

So far the blame appears to be fireworks, fire crackers... I'll tell ya, it had to be one HELLOVA A LOT of fireworks to cause a blast like that.

I think it looks like two explosions. One smaller one followed by a massive intense one.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> That was one hell of an explosion



Capt obvious   lol


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 4, 2020)

LMFAO


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2020)

I have no doubt the CIA and Israeli Mossad are responsible for the explosion.  ...


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 4, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen the damage live on youtube, I am not expert so I ask, can foreworks melt and bend steel beams?  That's what I'm seeing with this live video of what is left of what used to be some buildings (not high rises necessarily) that were standing just an hour ago.
> ...



I just stated/asked the same. thank you. This was one massive combustion not multiple explosions.  If media tries to cover this up, we know why.  The world needs to know the truth about any such activities, *there is a verdict on car bombers coming up there according to BBC:*

*Beirut blast: Explosion rocks city ahead of Hariri verdict
Large blast rocks Beirut ahead of Hariri verdict*


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> I have no doubt the CIA and Israeli Mossad are responsible for the explosion.  ...



I'd bet Hizbollah did it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt the CIA and Israeli Mossad are responsible for the explosion.  ...
> ...



But...if they had a weapon of that magnitude it seems Israel would have been the target.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## BigDave (Aug 4, 2020)

It's the Beirut that the World knows and loves  It's amazing that before the mid 1970s that Beirut was called the Paris of the Middle East


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)

Look at the base of the initial explosion. Fireworks.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 4, 2020)

I would not make fun of such things. every human life is precious whether in Sacramento or Somalia, Syracuse or Sudan!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

Ok, you can see a lot of smaller explosions in that video.

wow.  Will be interesting to see how much explosives that was.   A LOT

Oh wait, guided missile development center?  So fireworks, then the missile center?
Who the fk would put fireworks next to a missile complex?

So Israel strikes again?


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Aug 4, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> I would not make fun of such things. every human life is precious whether in Sacramento or Somalia, Syracuse or Sudan!




What you'll never see on an information poster at Planned Parenthood for $1 Million, Alex.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)

HOWEVER that doesn't explain away the second, much larger explosion. Not by a long shot.


----------



## westwall (Aug 4, 2020)

The red smoke may be from potassium perchlorate.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 4, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Just read a story on it. Officials are saying it was a boat carrying fireworks. Anyone who has been around fireworks knows it could be just that if they exploded.
> ...



Oh they can. I remember a few years ago a fire works factory blew and you wouldn't believe the damage and lives lost. Can't remember where it was but man what an explosion.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)

Also, those could be munitions popping off beforehand.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 4, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


Obviously there was already a large fire.


----------



## satrebil (Aug 4, 2020)

Just read that a fire started at a fireworks warehouse and spread to some kind of nitrate storage. That would explain the big boom & weird colors.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)

No. That's not fireworks. No sir.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

Claudette said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Mexico IIRC


----------



## Claudette (Aug 4, 2020)

I doubt it was fireworks though. Like all of you I would bet on terrorists.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

Claudette said:


> I doubt it was fireworks though. Like all of you I would bet on terrorists.



I'm betting on Israel

They've been cleaning house in the ME lately.  Especially Syria.  Who would have the most to lose
if Hezbollah had a massive missile program?


----------



## Claudette (Aug 4, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it was fireworks though. Like all of you I would bet on terrorists.
> ...



Nah. Israel wouldn't do it as it would start another war. I'd bet on Jihadists who don't care about starting a war.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 4, 2020)

From what I've read I'm guessing Hezbollah.  They are even trending on twitter in Canada (not that I can reply, since the dirty pro-creepy Canadians at twitter have suspended my account).

Update:  Though, it is possible that it was a massive fire, and it spread to something stored in large quantities isolated from the rest of the fireworks themselves.  I guess time will time, the last, serious explosions seemed like the result of one contained explosion that's for certain.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> I have no doubt the CIA and Israeli Mossad are responsible for the explosion.  ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 4, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> I have no doubt the CIA and Israeli Mossad are responsible for the explosion.  ...




Whenever I see an Islamofascist wearing a suicide vest, I know what makes 'em tick.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

Claudette said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



I say it might STOP another war.


----------



## Decus (Aug 4, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > According to the BBC there may have been two explosions and could be linked to the trial of members of Hezbollah charged in the assassination of the prime minister:
> ...



Local news is confirming explosions in two different locations:

_"It remains unclear what caused the explosions. *At least one explosion took place near former Prime Minister Saad Hariri's Downtown Beirut residence*, LBCI (Lebannon News) reported. Another local TV station, MTV, quoted a security source saying that the explosion took place at a storage facility at the Port of Beirut."_









						Massive explosions rock Lebanon’s capital of Beirut; Trump says it was an ‘attack’
					

At least 70 people were killed Tuesday and more than 3,000 wounded in multiple explosions that rocked Downtown Beirut, Lebanon's health minister said. US




					english.alarabiya.net
				




.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

Decus said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Decus said:
> ...



Anyone else notice how low key Israel has been lately?  In terms of talk?


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 4, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.
> ...


Or IsNtReal having some fun.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 4, 2020)

That's what rocket fuel looks like when it explodes.
We had a similar explosion decades ago just outside of Vegas at a rocket fuel plant in Henderson.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 4, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> HOWEVER that doesn't explain away the second, much larger explosion. Not by a long shot.


It lifted the ground


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 4, 2020)

Claudette said:


> I doubt it was fireworks though. Like all of you I would bet on terrorists.


Fireworks as a cover story?


----------



## TheParser (Aug 4, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Just read a story on it. Officials are saying it was a boat carrying fireworks. Anyone who has been around fireworks knows it could be just that if they exploded.
> 
> Fireworks can be dangerous as hell. Sure hope that's what it was and not a rocket fired by terrorists.



Haven't dreadful people in our country been  going around setting off fireworks all night?

And because the authorities do not dare offend anyone nowadays, there has been no attempt to punish those dreadful people.


----------



## Decus (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it was fireworks though. Like all of you I would bet on terrorists.
> ...



Hezbollah is controlled by Iran. Who would want to protect Iran's reputation and claim it was simply a fireworks explosion?

Also why was Hariri's residence bombed? fireworks?

.
.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt it was fireworks though. Like all of you I would bet on terrorists.
> ...



Could be. The officials that posted that story weren't at all sure what they were dealing with. I'd bet on terrorists.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.


At first it looked like some kind of fireworks cache.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 4, 2020)

Fireworks a bullshit cover story.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 4, 2020)

Lebanon already had many problems. a financial collapse after 30 years of corruption. there's no more money. also the corona. and now this!


----------



## shockedcanadian (Aug 4, 2020)

One of those international independent reporters was on CBC and showed a door in her home which is 2KM away, it was torn from one of it's hinge and halfway onto the floor.

Whatever went up, it impacted homes many kilometres away.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 4, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.
> ...



Yup. That's what the report I read said but I doubt it. Two explosions??


----------



## 007 (Aug 4, 2020)

Thing is, there was a massive explosion. Was it an accident, or was it intentional?

That's what we need to wait to find out.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 4, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> One of those international independent reporters was on CBC and showed a door in her home which is 2KM away, it was torn from one of it's hinge and halfway onto the floor.
> 
> Whatever went up, it impacted homes many kilometres away.



Rocket fuel.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > HOWEVER that doesn't explain away the second, much larger explosion. Not by a long shot.
> ...



Damn. Underground storage.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 4, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Fireworks a bullshit cover story.


Can you say Hezbollah?


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 4, 2020)

007 said:


> Thing is, there was a massive explosion. Was it an accident, or was it intentional?
> 
> That's what we need to wait to find out.



An intentional accident.


----------



## 007 (Aug 4, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thing is, there was a massive explosion. Was it an accident, or was it intentional?
> ...


Hey... we've heard worse excuses.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 4, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Lebanon already had many problems. a financial collapse after 30 years of corruption. there's no more money. also the corona. and now this!



You left out Syria.


----------



## August West (Aug 4, 2020)

Fireworks maybe? 








						Massive Explosion in Beirut Triggers Widespread Destruction and Casualties
					

A civil defense official said his men had evacuated dozens to hospitals and that there were still bodies inside the port




					time.com


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

It was related to Missiles.  And Israel took it out.

You don't expect them to make an announcement do you?


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 4, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> It was related to Missiles.  And Israel took it out.
> 
> You don't expect them to make an announcement do you?



Mossad knows when a Hezbollah member farts!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

bodecea said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Um.......you lost your mind....and now you lost your way too.......you are only a few light years off topic btw

Detour - Nutjobs go  ----------> that way


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 4, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Blame Israel and start the Holy War they want


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2020)

BigDave said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Fireworks a bullshit cover story.
> ...



I just knew that would come out, and Hama and Iran were in on it.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 4, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> I have no doubt the CIA and Israeli Mossad are responsible for the explosion.  ...


This smells like Hezbollah


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2020)

BigDave said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt the CIA and Israeli Mossad are responsible for the explosion.  ...
> ...



Its stinks like Israel.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Just read a story on it. Officials are saying it was a boat carrying fireworks. Anyone who has been around fireworks knows it could be just that if they exploded.
> 
> Fireworks can be dangerous as hell. Sure hope that's what it was and not a rocket fired by terrorists.



  Fireworks my Ass!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

westwall said:


> The red smoke may be from potassium perchlorate.



  You get that same color with tannerite.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > The red smoke may be from potassium perchlorate.
> ...



Yup and tannerite is some nasty shit especially if you mix it with other nasty shit.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 4, 2020)

Damn, will white Christians and Israel be blamed?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2020)

Hamas or Hezbollah.  Any one who believes simple fireworks is fooling themself.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

The *Interior Minister of Lebanon is stating they stored highly explosive materials that they confiscated years ago there*.   Watching bbc.  Some of the video that has come out of there.  Wow.
Praying for the people there.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 4, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Lebanon already had many problems. a financial collapse after 30 years of corruption. there's no more money. also the corona. and now this!
> ...


no comment lol


----------



## Gracie (Aug 4, 2020)

WOW!!!! Mushroom shaped. Looks nuke to me.


----------



## westwall (Aug 4, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Also, those could be munitions popping off beforehand.







No, those are fireworks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

Claudette said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



   Fun as hell to shoot!!!!
The most we've done is 15 lbs and it packed a huge wallop!!!
  We shot it from across a small lake from about 100 yards and you could see the shockwave as it came across the water.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

westwall said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Also, those could be munitions popping off beforehand.
> ...


Their Interior Minister is saying they stored highly explosive materials there confiscated years ago.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Claudette (Aug 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I've never shot it but I know folks who have. What an explosion you get out of it especially if you mix it with other nasty shit.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Blame Israel and start the Holy War they want



Blame?
Blame Israel for what?
Seems you had a comprehension lapse there pal.

I guess you aren't aware.....
Iran and Russia have been steadily supplying arms to entities in the ME.
Entities that aren't so Israel friendly.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## westwall (Aug 4, 2020)

Penelope said:


> BigDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...







Israel is storing rocket fuel in Beirut?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 4, 2020)

westwall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > BigDave said:
> ...


It was stunning even for a city that has been shaken by civil war, suicide bombings and bombardment by Israel. 








						Massive Explosion in Beirut Triggers Widespread Destruction and Casualties
					

A civil defense official said his men had evacuated dozens to hospitals and that there were still bodies inside the port




					time.com


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

Pretty active thread on this already


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

First thing that came to my mind seeing it is the 1947 Texas City Explosion when a ship full of Ammonium Nitrate went up.
It shattered windows ten miles away in Galveston.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Another angle from the water


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

Glass window companies in the area have hit the jackpot


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> View attachment 371150



  The big white building is still standing?
Watching it get engulfed in the explosion I thought for sure it had been leveled.


----------



## Crixus (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.




holey crap that was a big explosion.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Aug 4, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Blame Israel and start the Holy War they want
> ...



You aren't following correctly. It wouldn't matter where Hizbollah got the weapon from, they can detonate it and blame Israel and the Herd os fanatics would believe them.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 371150
> ...


I saw one video where one side was taken out. I’ll try to find it.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Another video of the damage


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 4, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.
> ...



Yes. Shocking.


Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.



They are saying firework explosion, did not look like a firework explosion to me, the shockwave is TOTALLY INSANE


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 4, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Holy shit



Holy QUADRUPLE shit


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 371150
> ...


Here it is


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 4, 2020)

007 said:


> Looks like 9-11...



What would make the explosion smoke bright red like that? Do you know or does anyone know?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



  It looks like it lost a bit on the side of the explosion but that it's even standing at all is surprising.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


According to the bbc, they said the Interior Minister there said they stored highly explosive materials there they had confiscated years ago.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



We should pray for Lebanon, innocent peoples have got to have died, it would be a miracle if nobody was killed with that monster.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Yes that sounds more like it, it certainly was not regular fireworks.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 4, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> That was one big mother of an explosion.



Yes....if ONLY it could be recreated in say....Seattle


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


They already said 10 did, but looking at other video I did not post, that number will increase exponentially, sadly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.


Nadler says it’s a myth


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 4, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen the damage live on youtube, I am not expert so I ask, can foreworks melt and bend steel beams?  That's what I'm seeing with this live video of what is left of what used to be some buildings (not high rises necessarily) that were standing just an hour ago.
> ...



*"Did you see that bubble shockwave?" *

The shockwave was from another planet, TOTALLY crazy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...






Gracie said:


> WOW!!!! Mushroom shaped. Looks nuke to me.




The mushroom cloud is not synonymous with a nuclear explosion. 
 Any big explosion can look like a nuke.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Aug 4, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


>



Looks slightly like the type of debris that happened on 9/11.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 4, 2020)

Like I always say, anytime there is social upheaval, chaos, war, or some other unusual event in the Middle East like the explosion. Just scratch the surface a little, and you'll find an Israeli jew behind the scene organizing,  providing the weapons, and funding it.  ...


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 4, 2020)

the Lebanese are comparing it to a nuclear bomb, and the most famous TV Presenter/political pundit said that the country's leadership, including the Prime Minister, had prior knowledge of the existence of the explosives


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Aug 4, 2020)

One thing is for sure. It is Trump's fault, and this should be the end of his presidency.

Bring on Biden - Make America Wild and Crazy, Again


----------



## Dekster (Aug 4, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like 9-11...
> ...



Strontium though the smoke looks more orange to me.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Just read a story on it. Officials are saying it was a boat carrying fireworks. Anyone who has been around fireworks knows it could be just that if they exploded.
> ...


And you won't.  99% of all fireworks have a slow release of energy (rocket engine) followed by a colorful report.  Anyone see, hear anything colorful there?  That was a single solitary detonation apparently triggered by something nearby.

How do you say NO SMOKING in Lebanese?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 4, 2020)

Reports are coming in that it was felt 100 miles away.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


There was another explosion that precipitated the larger one just moments before.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Reports are coming in that it was felt 100 miles away.


I heard it was even felt in Cyprus.


----------



## Christopher_22 (Aug 4, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/hezbollah-operatives-seen-behind-spike-in-drug-trafficking-analysts-say/2020/08/03/fa286b1a-d36a-11ea-8c55-61e7fa5e82ab_story.html
		


Article about drug smuggling by the Islamic State published by NYTimes  at 7 AM - followed by this explosion around 11:30 AM

ANY THOUGHTS? Just doin some digging here


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Dekster said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I don’t know if this applies here or not.  This was studying mining blasts.  Maybe you will-
The orange/red coloration is caused by the presence of NO2 which is a direct product of the detonation process, and is also produced in the after burning reactions and by the secondary oxidation of NO to NO2 as the cloud mixes with air. Both NO and NO2 are toxic gases, as indicated by the NIOSH recommended
1
exposure limits (REL) for a 10-hour work day of 25 ppm and 2 ppm respectively . The cloud due to NO2
is both more noticeable and potentially more toxic.


			https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/mining/UserFiles/works/pdfs/capft.pdf


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 4, 2020)

Within 24 hours the media and the left will start calling it Trump's explosion and he will be blamed.

Start synchronizing your watches boys and girls.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 4, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Like I always say, anytime there is social upheaval, chaos, war, or some other unusual event in the Middle East like the explosion. Just scratch the surface a little, and you'll find an Israeli jew behind the scene organizing,  providing the weapons, and funding it.  ...


Didn't take long for the Jews to get blamed. LOL


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Christopher_22 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/hezbollah-operatives-seen-behind-spike-in-drug-trafficking-analysts-say/2020/08/03/fa286b1a-d36a-11ea-8c55-61e7fa5e82ab_story.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was an important trial coming up on Friday.-
THE HAGUE (Reuters) - Judges at The Special Tribunal for Lebanon are due to give their verdict verdict on Friday in the trial of four men accused over the 2005 Beirut bombing that killed former Lebanese Prime Minister Rafik al-Hariri and 21 others.








						Lebanon tribunal: the case, suspects and evidence
					

Judges at The Special Tribunal for Lebanon are due to give their verdict on Friday in the trial of four men accused over the 2005 Beirut bombing that killed former Lebanese Prime Minister Rafik al-Hariri and 21 others.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Mindful (Aug 4, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> I have no doubt the CIA and Israeli Mossad are responsible for the explosion.  ...



I was wondering when this one would crop up.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 4, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Like I always say, anytime there is social upheaval, chaos, war, or some other unusual event in the Middle East like the explosion. Just scratch the surface a little, and you'll find an Israeli jew behind the scene organizing,  providing the weapons, and funding it.  ...
> ...



I was waiting with baited breath.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 4, 2020)

Congrats Mossad...  .

You're on top of your game! As usual.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


 twitter is citing someone that it was ammonium nitrate i.e. fertilizer confiscated by the government that was ignited by the first smaller fire in the same warehouse.  So sounds like they were fighting Fire #1 with water and that caused Explosion #1.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 4, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Look at the base of the initial explosion. Fireworks.


One can see individual small flashes (as would be produced by firecrackers) at the base of the billowing smoke prior to the massive secondary explosion.  Perhaps the fire reached the storage area of a large stockpile of gunpowder.  

A recent Fox News story says it may have been high explosives that were confiscated off a ship.

Time will tell.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 4, 2020)

asaratis said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the base of the initial explosion. Fireworks.
> ...



they are saying  ammonium nitrate  confiscated off a ship caused the massive blast.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 4, 2020)

Probably Hezbollah or Israel. Maybe a bomb factory.
Beruit is a terrorist haven.


----------



## Christopher_22 (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Christopher_22 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/hezbollah-operatives-seen-behind-spike-in-drug-trafficking-analysts-say/2020/08/03/fa286b1a-d36a-11ea-8c55-61e7fa5e82ab_story.html
> ...


Hmmm interesting. So, I'm trying to understand this- bad guys killed in explosion to prevent the knowledge they have from getting out?


----------



## Mindful (Aug 4, 2020)

*Al-Hadeth News Says MASSIVE Beirut Explosion Was Warehouse for Iranian Missiles to Hezbollah.*


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Christopher_22 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Christopher_22 said:
> ...


Bbc brought it up, saying it was suspicious timing.  All I know.  Lol


----------



## bodecea (Aug 4, 2020)

WelfareQueen said:


> Within 24 hours the media and the left will start calling it Trump's explosion and he will be blamed.
> 
> Start synchronizing your watches boys and girls.


Another one saying it's trump's fault.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

bodecea said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Within 24 hours the media and the left will start calling it Trump's explosion and he will be blamed.
> ...


Surely your comprehension skills are better than that...


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 4, 2020)

the Lebanese PM said he "will hold those responsible accountable"

TV Presenter Marcel Ghanem responded: "YOU are responsible. you know about these explosives in advance, and neglected to take action"

Marwan Hamadeh has resigned in protest, aggressively badmouthing the government, and saying that his home was destroyed


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 4, 2020)

this scandal will embarrass an already profoundly shaken president (Trump). conceivably it will topple him


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Right.  I saw the smoke column that was already there which is why I said something triggered it.  Something was burning, something went off, then that triggered the big explosion.  Obviously, it was NOT gunpowder.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2020)

Here is a shot looking down close up as the actual detonation goes off (near end):


Looks almost like a major gas line or something was burning.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 4, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I expect the death toll to be in the hundreds.  There were supposedly firemen fighting the first fire when the big explosion detonated.

By the number of separate videos trained on the initial smoke when the big one went off, I presume the fire had been going on for a long time before the that.

One article stated that water from the fire hoses may had contributed to the explosion.

With all the collapsed buildings and cars I've seen so far in various videos, your miracle of zero deaths is highly unlikely.


----------



## aaronleland (Aug 4, 2020)

If you watch the explosion from this angle you can tell it was clearly fireworks.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 4, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > That was one big mother of an explosion.
> ...


That is unbecoming of you, Lucy.  I hadn't expected any such comment from you...in jest or not.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## asaratis (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


I just heard "at least 50 known dead....thousands injured."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

aaronleland said:


> If you watch the explosion from this angle you can tell it was clearly fireworks.



  Throw these suckers in and it was a recipe for disaster!!!


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.




~~~~~~








						UPDATE: Al-Hadeth News Says MASSIVE Beirut Explosion Was Warehouse for Iranian Missiles to Hezbollah -- INSANE VIDEO!
					

A MASSIVE explosion rocked Beirut, Lebanon on Tuesday. As reported earlier by Cristina Laila The National News Agency reported that the explosion was at a warehouse for firecrackers near the port. A Powerful explosion has occured in Beirut. It's not yet clear what caused the blast. #Beirut...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				





~~~~~~
Someone didn't adhere to the No Smoking signs....


----------



## asaratis (Aug 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Similar to blowing a smoke ring straight up!  I do that just for fun.  It works only when the ceiling fan is off.  

One can also hold a cigarette vertically and push it rapidly straight up to produce a mini-donut of smoke rising.

It's all about the sudden rising of a ball of dirty hot air.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

asaratis said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



   Yep...somewhat like that.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 4, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Why is the smoke red?



Solid rocket fuel....? From another video view there were munitions going off and the the big bang....
There will be a lot of tears shed by Hezbollah tonight. They lost a BIG cache of munitions plus their stores of rockets.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 4, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the smoke red?
> ...



Abbas Ibrahim, chief of Lebanese General Security, said it might have been caused by highly explosive material that was confiscated from a ship some time ago and stored at the port. Local television channel LBC said the material was sodium nitrate.

Witnesses reported seeing a strange orange-colored cloud over the site after the explosion. Orange clouds of toxic nitrogen dioxide gas often accompany an explosion involving nitrates.

AP


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 4, 2020)

Damn, did one of the muzzies elope with Otis' goat???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

asaratis said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



  I know adding water to an Ammonium Nitrate fire is a bad idea.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are coming in that it was felt 100 miles away.
> ...






It will be interesting to see seismometer reports from around the blast.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Death toll in Beirut blast rises to more than 50, says Lebanese health minister
					

The death toll from a massive explosion in Beirut on Tuesday has risen to more than 50 killed and over 2,700 injured, Lebanon's health minister said in televised remarks.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 4, 2020)

An attempt at cleaning human feces off the streets?  If it worked then there's be a bidding war between American city-shitholes for the product.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

asaratis said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


They said the island. 149 miles away.








						Impact of Beirut blast massive, shockwaves felt 240 km away in Cyprus: Reports
					

The ripples of the Beirut blast were so huge that in Cyprus, an island lying 240 km west of Lebanon, residents reported two large bangs in quick succession.




					www.indiatoday.in


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 4, 2020)

fireworks manufacturing and storage should never be in populated areas, in a downtown is crazy


----------



## Propofol (Aug 4, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> It looks like a nuke went off. Seriously.


Looks like the same thing that took down the twin towers on 9 11


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> fireworks manufacturing and storage should never be in populated areas, in a downtown is crazy


They’ve admitted it wasn’t fireworks, though there may have been a fireworks storage also at the port.  I don’t know.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 4, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > According to the BBC there may have been two explosions and could be linked to the trial of members of Hezbollah charged in the assassination of the prime minister:
> ...



*Accordeing to CNN, a fire in a fireworks warehouse. *

Were they making "fireworks" to send to Israel?


----------



## ChemEngineer (Aug 4, 2020)

It's a brilliant idea to store explosives DOWNTOWN, where there are thousands of people and office buildings.  Only in the Camel Countries.....









						Deadly Explosions Shatter Beirut, Lebanon (Published 2020)
					

Dozens are dead and thousands hurt. The cause is unclear but the government said “highly explosive materials” had been stored at the blast scene in the Lebanese capital.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Decus said:
> ...


Seriously are they still saying that, even after the Interior minister admitted otherwise?


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 4, 2020)

If one believes in Karma here it is... Hezbollah destroying itself by the same means they've used against their enemies for years..........


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

I’d bet there is more to the story about those supposedly confiscated highly explosive materials.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Aug 4, 2020)

Mindful said:


> *Al-Hadeth News Says MASSIVE Beirut Explosion Was Warehouse for Iranian Missiles to Hezbollah.*



Karma is a Hillary.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.


how the f is praying for the dead going to help???!!!!
they're DEAD as in doornail


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Reports are coming in that it was felt 100 miles away.
> ...



  When the natural gas salt dome storage leaked and then exploded in Brenham Texas I felt it in Houston 75 miles away.
  The walls of the shop visibly shuddered and tools on the shelves rattled.
Thank God it was out in the boonies or a shitload of people would have died.

   Apparently it leaked for a long time and filled low lying areas with natural gas..... then some poor bastard drove into the cloud setting it off.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.
> ...


It was God's Will.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

Dekster said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...



  That would make a lot of sense...Just ask those people who survived the Texas City blast in 47.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


You're correct.  I edited my post.  The newscaster misspoke.  The Cyprus Embassy and the Cyprus Visa Offices are within 5 miles of the blast.

Thanks!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2020)

Looks like every nuclear explosion I've ever seen.


----------



## BigDave (Aug 4, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> fireworks manufacturing and storage should never be in populated areas, in a downtown is crazy


I think this was a political hit by Hamas or Hezbollah


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> I have no doubt the CIA and Israeli Mossad are responsible for the explosion.  ...


It's DemJus again.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Looks like every nuclear explosion I've ever seen.



  Looks a lot like some tannerite explosions I've set off.


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 4, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.
> ...


Since Hezbollah was involved, maybe one of them had a hot date with Otis' goat...


----------



## asaratis (Aug 4, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Looks like every nuclear explosion I've ever seen.


Are you basing that on the mushroom cloud only?  If it was a nuclear explosion, we'd likely have heard of high radiation readings already.

Mushroom clouds occur in all sizes...including cigarette smoke rings.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 4, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The Palestinians used to do donkey bombs in Israel.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 4, 2020)

Cant believe there isnt a thread on this. Place looks a mess.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 4, 2020)

_Perchlorate based Hezbollah rocket fuel went *BOOM!*_


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 4, 2020)

I've seen 3 on it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like every nuclear explosion I've ever seen.
> ...


It's probably a bomb factory


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 4, 2020)

'Sunni Man' was in charge of quality control.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like every nuclear explosion I've ever seen.
> ...



How much?


I've never seen more than about  8 ounces


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



  The biggest we've set off was 15 lbs.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 4, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Cant believe there isnt a thread on this. Place looks a mess.



Can't believe you don't know how to do a search... And yes you are a mess...


----------



## Lipush (Aug 4, 2020)

Insane damage.

And get this. Apprarently Al Jazeera now says Israel offered some home-front troops to help Lebanon out.

Wut.

I hope this is a lame joke. Nuh uh. No wey, Jozey.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/world/articles/2020-08-04/unifil-ship-docked-in-beirut-port-was-damaged-and-naval-peacekeepers-were-injured


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Major General Abbas Ibrahim, of Lebanon’s General Security Directorate, said the massive blast that shook Beirut’s port area on Tuesday was caused by confiscated “high explosive materials.”
It would be “naive to describe such an explosion as due to fireworks,” Ibrahim told Lebanese TV.e exploit




__





						Massive Beirut  explosion was caused by highly explosive material – Ya Libnan
					





					yalibnan.com


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 4, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Not too many Hazbollah shouting Allahu Akbar tonight....


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Kataeb Secretary General succumbs to his wounds after explosion








						Kataeb Secretary General succumbs to his wounds after explosion
					

Kataeb's Secretary General Nizar Najarian succumbed




					www.lbcgroup.tv
				











						Secretary-General of Kataeb Party succumbs to wounds after Beirut explosions
					

The secretary-general of Lebanon's Kataeb Party died Tuesday after succumbing to wounds suffered




					english.alarabiya.net
				



Kataeb Party-
The Lebanese Phalanges Party, better known in English as the Phalange, is a Christian Democratic political party in Lebanon. The party played a major role in the Lebanese Civil War.Wikipedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 4, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Inshallah.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 4, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Just read a story on it. Officials are saying it was a boat carrying fireworks. Anyone who has been around fireworks knows it could be just that if they exploded.
> 
> Fireworks can be dangerous as hell. Sure hope that's what it was and not a rocket fired by terrorists.


Fireworks.
Iranian nuclear fireworks.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Lipush said:


> Insane damage.
> 
> And get this. Apprarently Al Jazeera now says Israel offered some home-front troops to help Lebanon out.
> 
> ...


Doesn’t appear to be a joke-








						Israel Offers Lebanon Aid after Beirut Port Blasts
					

Israel on Tuesday offered humanitarian aid to Lebanon, with which it is still technically at war, following the huge explosions that rocked Beirut, killing dozens of people and wounding thousands.   "Following the explosion in Beirut, Defense...




					www.naharnet.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


We set off 400 lbs of C4


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> fireworks manufacturing and storage should never be in populated areas, in a downtown is crazy


Reports now are that there may have been 2750 tons of ammonium nitrate or ANFO stored there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



   I'd imagine that was a pretty big bang.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 4, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Cant believe there isnt a thread on this. Place looks a mess.



  Blind and stupid....do you live off the backs of your countrymen?


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Cant believe there isnt a thread on this. Place looks a mess.


Only those of us with open eyes, Tommy, SEE.





__





						MASSIVE explosion in Beirut levels entire city blocks
					

This is not your everyday display of fireworks.   Massive explosion



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## hjmick (Aug 4, 2020)

Fool.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2020)

hjmick said:


> Fool.


Guy starts a thread on not being able to find a thread six hours old and 5 pages long.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

__





						MASSIVE explosion in Beirut levels entire city blocks
					

This is not your everyday display of fireworks.   Massive explosion



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Redcurtain (Aug 4, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Cant believe there isnt a thread on this. Place looks a mess.


You don’t know much do you


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2020)

They heard it 50 miles away. 


HereWeGoAgain said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


They heard it 50 miles away. Mushroom cloud seen for miles.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > fireworks manufacturing and storage should never be in populated areas, in a downtown is crazy
> ...


Just fireworks.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Allaaaaaaaaaaaaaah akbar!!!


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 4, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > fireworks manufacturing and storage should never be in populated areas, in a downtown is crazy
> ...


That would be the equivalent of a small nuclear explosion


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.


Nah...that's probably not terrorism....unless that's a bomb dump, or a TNT factory on fire. Looks legit to me.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow! just wow!!!!!!


I'm reading it was perhaps an arms depot?... full with missiles from Iran? the first explosions we heard  were the warheads being destroyed....

also

Al Arabiya reporting: "Initial information: The explosion occurred in a Hezbollah arms store in Beirut Port." 

so yes, it seems it was an arms depot..... we'll see

To think Lebanon was such a beautiful and peaceful  country decades ago! sad.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 4, 2020)

Death Angel said:


>


Lying idiot, no General told him that


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 4, 2020)

skye said:


> Wow! just wow!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm reading it was perhaps an arms depot?... full with missiles from Iran? the first explosions we heard  were the warheads being destroyed....
> ...


Like all countries, it was peaceful and tolerant when it was Christian


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 4, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! just wow!!!!!!
> ...


Maybe post-enlightenment and post-reformation, when the idiocy of it all was tamped down a bit by superior secular ideas.


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 4, 2020)

Guess we know how much to use in future.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Aug 4, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lying idiot, no General told him that


How do you know?
How did it all blow up in two or three phases, and not many more phases like a storage system would???

Are you from Fort Waste? I went to Harding.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 4, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lying idiot, no General told him that
> ...


Seems obvious. Dumbass popped off after watching a 13 second twitter video (video was 20 seconds long, but his attention span isn't), then tried to make himself feel better by saying "the generals are telling me..."

Sure they are.  Sure.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 4, 2020)

skye said:


> Wow! just wow!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm reading it was perhaps an arms depot?... full with missiles from Iran? the first explosions we heard  were the warheads being destroyed....
> ...




Yep -- Beirut was called the Paris of the Middle East back when I was a kid.  That was when they had a Christian majority and before Muslims bred themselves into a position of dominance.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Aug 4, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Seems obvious. Dumbass popped off after watching a 13 second twitter video (video was 20 seconds long, but his attention span isn't), then tried to make himself feel better by saying "the generals are telling me..."
> 
> Sure they are.  Sure.


Oh yeah, I see now. You're right.


----------



## esalla (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


>


Duke nuked em.........

Wheeeeeeeeee little piggy


----------



## Baz Ares (Aug 4, 2020)

The Great Douche is so informed. 

I said it was an attack.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 4, 2020)

Susan Rice just said it was caused because of a video.


----------



## esalla (Aug 4, 2020)

Baz Ares said:


> The Great Douche is so informed.
> 
> I said it was an attack.
> 
> View attachment 371289


I was no where near Beirut


----------



## esalla (Aug 4, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Susan Rice just said it was caused because of a video.


Or Hillary farted


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.



I know it is goofy to give advice that no one will hopefully, ever need....

if you see an explosion like that.... get your butt inside, and away from the windows.

The air blast will send glass through your eyes... and you have no idea what debris was shot up into the sky, and will be falling down at very high speed.

I'm always baffled by these people that walk outside to get a better shot of this.  Don't do that.   At least not for a good 10 minutes.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 4, 2020)

esalla said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Susan Rice just said it was caused because of a video.
> ...


Reminds me of those sons of bitches take out 300 marines in the early 80's.

Not much changed in 40 F yrs.


----------



## esalla (Aug 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.
> ...


They were filming a simple fire when Hillary farted


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> if you see an explosion like that.... get your butt inside, and away from the windows.


I would be very impressed to see you outrun a shock wave moving faster than the speed of sound.


----------



## esalla (Aug 4, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


Plenty has changed, for all we know a marine might have accidentally dropped a cigarette


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 4, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > if you see an explosion like that.... get your butt inside, and away from the windows.
> ...



Not out run.  But there were 3 videos there, where people could have backed away from the windows, before it hit.   Yes you can do that.

In fact, the china explosion, in one video the guy says "get away from the window" and they all backed up.  Yes you can.


----------



## esalla (Aug 4, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > if you see an explosion like that.... get your butt inside, and away from the windows.
> ...


You cant outrun the wave however you see the light long before the wave hits


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 4, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> But there were 3 videos there, where people could have backed away from the windows, before it hit.


Right, but I seriously doubt they understood what was happening or about to happen. If you could be in the moment and immediately duck, good for you. Not saying it's impossible.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Aug 4, 2020)

esalla said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Looks more like a Hillary fart to me.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 4, 2020)

Well it can be used for Fertillizer.............and big ass home made bombs by groups like the HEZ................

Oklahoma bomb.........was made from it.


----------



## Shelzin (Aug 4, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Right, but I seriously doubt they understood what was happening or about to happen. If you could be in the moment and immediately duck, good for you. Not saying it's impossible.


That doesn't make any sense considering it's a place that has been shaken by civil war, suicide bombings and bombardment by Israel.


----------



## esalla (Aug 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Well it can be used for Fertillizer.............and big ass home made bombs by groups like the HEZ................
> 
> Oklahoma bomb.........was made from it.


What looked like fireworks might have been ammo exploding before the fertilizer took an exploding round.

I still say Duke nuked em


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 4, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> That doesn't make any sense considering it's a place that has been shaken by civil war, suicide bombings and bombardment by Israel.


Of course it makes sense. The only videos you see are from the people who DIDN'T duck. And there aren't may of those, compared to the population of Beirut. Think this through a little better.


----------



## esalla (Aug 4, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't make any sense considering it's a place that has been shaken by civil war, suicide bombings and bombardment by Israel.
> ...


Again the light recorded by the camcorders took a fraction of a fraction of a second to reach the cameras.....   the speed of sound is dirt slow compared to that


----------



## Shelzin (Aug 4, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Shelzin said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't make any sense considering it's a place that has been shaken by civil war, suicide bombings and bombardment by Israel.
> ...


yeah...  The shot wasn't aimed at you buddy...  The wording should have given it away, but perhaps I should have been more clear.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 4, 2020)

similar damage........explosion was massive


----------



## esalla (Aug 4, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Again the light recorded by the camcorders took a fraction of a fraction of a second to reach the cameras..... the speed of sound is dirt slow compared to that
> ...


Well I see you have learned not to argue with master flash


----------



## esalla (Aug 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> similar damage........explosion was massive


That was a baby mix of 2.5 tons.  This blast was reportedly 2700 tons


----------



## esalla (Aug 4, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Shelzin said:
> ...


Hey no picking on the handicapped


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 4, 2020)

Lebanon explosion: WATCH moment fireworks factory blows up sending mushroom cloud into sky
					

A HUGE explosion rocked the capital of Lebanon on Tuesday, injuring many people as glass shattered and balconies collapsed from the impact.




					www.express.co.uk
				



It was a fireworks factory that blew up. A disaster, but apparently accidental, not an act of terrorism or war. People aren't always up on fire safety codes and safe practices working with explosives. Unless the "fireworks" were munitions intended for something more serious than show.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 4, 2020)

The Lebanese government sounds like they are lying. 

They "confiscated" it? 2750 tons of ammonium nitrate? I am not buying that. That is a stockpile that took a while to build up.  This is the hilarious excuse your kid gives, when you catch him with liquor.


----------



## Shelzin (Aug 4, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The Lebanese government sounds like they are lying.
> 
> They "confiscated" it? 2750 tons of ammonium nitrate? I am not buying that. That is a stockpile that took a while to build up.  This is the hilarious excuse your kid gives, when you catch him with liquor.


Yeah, they are either lying or morbidly stupid.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

It’s all just so horrific


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

Shelzin said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > The Lebanese government sounds like they are lying.
> ...


The Interior Minister said the Prime Minister needs to explain why it was there, earlier today.  He was the first one to state it was not a fireworks warehouse, but a warehouse full of ammonium nitrate.  Sounded confrontational.


----------



## Shelzin (Aug 4, 2020)

depotoo said:


> It’s all just so horrific


Can't blame that guy for not ducking.  Damn that was quick.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2020)

esalla said:


> ....   the speed of sound is dirt slow compared to that


Roughly 700 mph in round figures.  Only a jet could outrun that.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2020)

esalla said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it can be used for Fertillizer.............and big ass home made bombs by groups like the HEZ................
> ...


I've heard a report that there was welding going on there to repair the structure which had a hole in it to make it harder for unauthorized people to gain access.  The welding might have set off the explosion.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 4, 2020)

esalla said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > similar damage........explosion was massive
> ...


It shook doors in the neighboring country of Cyprus, 120 miles away.  I've heard it created an earthquake of 4.0 or higher.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 4, 2020)

It’s hilarious listening to the MSM trying to explain to the masses the “political situation” in Lebanon even before Wu Flu hit them.
The country is an Islamic shit hole and has been ever since the once Christian majority nation was overran with Muslim refugees, which of course led to a civil war and genocide of the Christians.  

A preview of things to come for all non-Muslim countries if they allow mass immigration from Islamic shit holes.  Also a preview for America if we let the Commiecrats win.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 4, 2020)

So some brilliant Muslims decided it was a good idea to horde their 5,000 tons of bomb making materials next to what looks like was a large hotel in a large city.


----------



## depotoo (Aug 4, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> Well it can be used for Fertillizer.............and big ass home made bombs by groups like the HEZ................
> 
> Oklahoma bomb.........was made from it.


They had an explosion like that in


theHawk said:


> It’s hilarious listening to the MSM trying to explain to the masses the “political situation” in Lebanon even before Wu Flu hit them.
> The country is an Islamic shit hole and has been ever since the once Christian majority nation was overran with Muslim refugees, which of course led to a civil war and genocide of the Christians.
> 
> A preview of things to come for all non-Muslim countries if they allow mass immigration from Islamic shit holes.  Also a preview for America if we let the Commiecrats win.


The head of the Christian party was killed in the blast.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

lol
Threads have been going on this all day fella


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 4, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> lol
> Threads have been going on this all day fella


That view?

You have seen that close up vid?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 4, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...



I'm sorry, I quit CommieBook LONG ago.  Avoid it like the plague.


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2020)

Just adding to what I posted here before...where I mentioned that...   "The explosion occurred in a Hezbollah arms store in Beirut Port."


Just saying. being a terrorist is no good my friends....,that goes to Antifa too.



*Back in September 2018 Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu warned global leaders at the United Nations that Hezbolla was producing guided missiles at the sever location where the explosion occurred on Tuesday.*










						FLASHBACK: Netanyahu Warned the United Nations of Iranian Missile Stockpiles in Beirut Back in 2018 (VIDEO) - Patriot Daily Press
					

A MASSIVE explosion rocked Beirut, Lebanon on Tuesday. As reported earlier by Cristina Laila The National News Agency reported that the explosion was at a warehouse for firecrackers near the port. A Powerful explosion has occured in Beirut. It’s not yet clear what caused the blast. #Beirut...



					patriotdailypress.com


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 4, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> That was one hell of an explosion


Sounds like Hezbullah


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > That was one hell of an explosion
> ...



Hezbollah arms depot was blown up

Yep,


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 4, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.


I've seen lots of fireworks warehouses go off, I've never seen one generate a freaking mushroom cloud! I think there's more to this story.......


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.
> ...



Of course there is more !


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2020)

This is no secret what happened my friends. 

Again....just saying.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 4, 2020)

So not fertilizer improperly stored?


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> So not fertilizer improperly stored?



I know... no ...and...

no fireworks either! LOL  LOL fireworks. my eye!!!


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 5, 2020)

The claim is that it was a warehouse storing Ammonium Nitrate.. There must have been a sale NH4NO3. Lbanon hasn't got enough arable land to fertilze much less use what was stored there.
the 2013 West Fertilizer Co. expolsion was said to be 30 tons.
See: 








						West Fertilizer Company explosion - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



.


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> The claim is that it was a warehouse storing Ammonium Nitrate.. There must have been a sale NH4NO3. Lbanon hasn't got enough arable land to fertilze much less use what was stored there.
> the 2013 West Fertilizer Co. expolsion was said to be 30 tons.
> See:
> 
> ...



it was a Hezbollah  arms depot.

It is  a Hezbollah arms depot no mo.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 5, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...



That's the first time I've seen the small, bright flashes before the large explosion. That would seem to support the idea of a fireworks storage.  Fireworks or ammunition.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 5, 2020)

If you think that fireworks can’t do that, I give you the Enschede fireworks disaster, in the Netherlands, twenty years ago.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 5, 2020)

skye said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > The claim is that it was a warehouse storing Ammonium Nitrate.. There must have been a sale NH4NO3. Lbanon hasn't got enough arable land to fertilze much less use what was stored there.
> ...




I wonder if Iran will charge them for this FUBAR... Obviously when Hamas runs out of rocket there won't no mo...


----------



## August West (Aug 5, 2020)

I was at work on the day of the Oklahoma City bombing and most of my coworkers came to an immediate conclusion that it was the work of Islamic terrorists. They were disappointed when they found out that it was the work of gun nuts. I think I`ll wait for the investigation.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 5, 2020)

esalla said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > similar damage........explosion was massive
> ...


The Oklahoma bomb was facing the building and backed up on one side against heavy steel plates to direct its blast toward the building.  The blast in Beirut went in all directions and did exponentially more damage.



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > ...video...
> ...






Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Prof.Lunaphiles said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Read this thread from the beginning and count the different speculations that have been made just from watching the videos.  Generals are no different from posters here in their haste to speculate on what could have caused that explosion.  Hell, we had everything from a nuclear bomb, to a fireworks factory, to a missile, to Israel...you name it.  I didn't hear Trump say that he was literally told that IT WAS A BOMB.  I believe he said, "they seemed to think it was an attack...a bomb of some sort."

Though it doesn't appear to have been an attack, the event did have all of the physical signatures of a massive bomb and would be expected to evoke the thought that it was a bomb.  Essentially, it was an accidental bomb.


----------



## JGalt (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

That wasn't fireworks. that was some pro-level stuff.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Just read a story on it. Officials are saying it was a boat carrying fireworks. Anyone who has been around fireworks knows it could be just that if they exploded.
> 
> Fireworks can be dangerous as hell. Sure hope that's what it was and not a rocket fired by terrorists.





westwall said:


> The red smoke may be from potassium perchlorate.


What is that and what is it used for?


----------



## westwall (Aug 5, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Just read a story on it. Officials are saying it was a boat carrying fireworks. Anyone who has been around fireworks knows it could be just that if they exploded.
> ...








Rocket fuel and explosives.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 5, 2020)

WelfareQueen said:


> Within 24 hours the media and the left will start calling it Trump's explosion and he will be blamed.
> 
> Start synchronizing your watches boys and girls.



He won’t be blamed for anything besides getting on TV and calling it a bombIng before he knew anything about it. Irresponsible. 

Your “leader” is a fucking idiot. And THAT is dangerous for us all.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 5, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Cant believe there isnt a thread on this. Place looks a mess.
> ...




Tammy sure loves his fellow men.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Aug 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Cant believe there isnt a thread on this. Place looks a mess.
> ...




He likes to back into his fellow countrymen.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 5, 2020)

asaratis said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



You were joking there, right?


----------



## asaratis (Aug 5, 2020)

LoneLaugher said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


No.


----------



## esalla (Aug 5, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > ....   the speed of sound is dirt slow compared to that
> ...


And the image made of light. Go smoke some more weed


----------



## esalla (Aug 5, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You mean the hole in the fence that Rambo made


----------



## esalla (Aug 5, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Explosions do not create earthquakes.


----------



## JimZiegelbauer (Aug 5, 2020)

*Beirut blast: Massive explosion shakes Lebanon's capital; at least 70 dead, thousands injured CNN NEW Day just said POTUS Trump order this Blast and it was really set of by animal manure to densley piled Who should America Believe the BBC or CNN?*


----------



## esalla (Aug 5, 2020)

asaratis said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Nah the initial red plumes indicated burning chemicals


----------



## konradv (Aug 5, 2020)

JimZiegelbauer said:


> *Beirut blast: Massive explosion shakes Lebanon's capital; at least 70 dead, thousands injured CNN NEW Day just said POTUS Trump order this Blast and it was really set of by animal manure to densley piled Who should America Believe the BBC or CNN?*


Of course it was a Trump attempt at distraction from his losing campaign.  We all saw the *orange *smoke.  That was a message, folks.


----------



## 007 (Aug 5, 2020)

konradv said:


> JimZiegelbauer said:
> 
> 
> > *Beirut blast: Massive explosion shakes Lebanon's capital; at least 70 dead, thousands injured CNN NEW Day just said POTUS Trump order this Blast and it was really set of by animal manure to densley piled Who should America Believe the BBC or CNN?*
> ...


Are you for real... or are you trolling the OP?

Can't tell with you people... since so much of what you say is intergalactic bull shit anyway.


----------



## JimZiegelbauer (Aug 5, 2020)

konradv said:


> JimZiegelbauer said:
> 
> 
> > *Beirut blast: Massive explosion shakes Lebanon's capital; at least 70 dead, thousands injured CNN NEW Day just said POTUS Trump order this Blast and it was really set of by animal manure to densley piled Who should America Believe the BBC or CNN?*
> ...


Ha ha Ha ha that is not what cused the blast wanted to hear with loser Joe Biden fans would say


----------



## konradv (Aug 5, 2020)

007 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > JimZiegelbauer said:
> ...


Do you ask that of Trump fans when they post weird sh*t? I'm trolling a troll.  It's a noble profession.  The fact that you're calling me out on this, denotes a serious lack of self-awareness.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 5, 2020)

Linky, linky


----------



## citygator (Aug 5, 2020)

You didn’t read the new rules.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 5, 2020)

konradv said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


You're trolling a troll who's trolling a troll (CNN)

So you're trolling CNN?


----------



## asaratis (Aug 5, 2020)

esalla said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


The Oklahoma bomb was a chemical bomb.  Ammonium nitrate and diesel fuel.  It also had a detonator.

Ammonium nitrate by itself will not explode without a detonator.  But, as we saw in the video, there were fireworks going off after the first minor (relatively) explosion and resulting fire.  This provided the detonation of the ammonium nitrate...over 2000 TONS of it.









						Fireworks, ammonium nitrate likely fueled Beirut explosion
					

Fireworks and ammonium nitrate appear to have been the fuel that ignited a massive explosion that rocked the Lebanese capital of Beirut, experts and videos of the blast suggest. The scale of the da…




					www.wane.com
				







> Fireworks and ammonium nitrate appear to have been the fuel that ignited a massive explosion that rocked the Lebanese capital of Beirut, experts and videos of the blast suggest.


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2020)

*Lebanese Interior Minister Mohamed Fahmy to Al-Jadeed TV: *

"The highly explosive materials that were in storage No. 12 are ammonium nitrate, and one has to ask what such a large amount does in the port?"


----------



## esalla (Aug 5, 2020)

asaratis said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Hence the reason for the first fire


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2020)

Lebanon President says it is 'unacceptable' 2,750 tonnes of ammonium nitrate left on dock
					

The President of Lebanon, Michel Aoun tweeted it was "unacceptable" that 2,750 tonnes of ammonium nitrate was stored unsafely in Beirut's dock for 6




					global247news.com
				




 ...









						Lebanon foreign minister resigns citing risks of a ‘failed state’
					

Charbel Wehbe appointed as new foreign minister after Prime Minister Hassan Diab accepts Nassif Hitti’s resignation.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## Taz (Aug 5, 2020)

JimZiegelbauer said:


> *Beirut blast: Massive explosion shakes Lebanon's capital; at least 70 dead, thousands injured CNN NEW Day just said POTUS Trump order this Blast and it was really set of by animal manure to densley piled Who should America Believe the BBC or CNN?*


Seriously, a pile of manure exploded like that? Is that your final answer?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

Beirut's governor said the blast caused up to $5 billion worth of damage.

France's Macron coming to Lebanon tomorrow!


----------



## 007 (Aug 5, 2020)

konradv said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


If you democrats didn't talk such megatoilet dumbfuckery, I wouldn't have to ask.

Butt when you people can't figure out what sex you are or what bathroom you're supposed to use, just as an example, it's pretty obvious you're kind are seriously head fucked. So hopefully you can understand why I might not be able to tell when you're talking smack or you're serious.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 5, 2020)

The reports out of Beirut say there were 2,700 tons of ammonium nitrate stored in the warehouse since 2014.   This, despite warnings it was dangerous.

By comparison, the OK City bombers used 2 tons of it.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

" our hearts are burning , we are dead inside ." - Lebanese basketball legend Fadi Khatib


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

300 thousand people homeless, the explosion was heard as far away as Cyprus


----------



## Obiwan (Aug 5, 2020)

JimZiegelbauer said:


> *Beirut blast: Massive explosion shakes Lebanon's capital; at least 70 dead, thousands injured CNN NEW Day just said POTUS Trump order this Blast and it was really set of by animal manure to densley piled Who should America Believe the BBC or CNN?*


It happened behind a Muslim brothel???


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

" I still can't believe what happened yesterday. I was 8km away in my workshop and the garage doors exploded. " - Basketball star Ali Haidar


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 5, 2020)

007 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



You sound just like the regressive leftists you're bitching about.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 5, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> The reports out of Beirut say there were 2,700 tons of ammonium nitrate stored in the warehouse since 2014.   This, despite warnings it was dangerous.
> 
> By comparison, the OK City bombers used 2 tons of it.



That's the report I read. It also stated it came from a ship _six years ago_ and was stored in a warehouse ever since.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 5, 2020)

Should President Trump offer the use of our Navy Hospital Ships to help the Beirut blast victims?










						Lebanon in mourning after deadly Beirut blasts
					

Hospitals struggle to cope with thousands of wounded after huge blast ripped through the capital’s port




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 5, 2020)

That was a devastating explosion...


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 5, 2020)

This looked like a small field nuke blast....accident by terrorists or intentional?....


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 5, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Should President Trump offer the use of our Navy Hospital Ships to help the Beirut blast victims?


Of course if they will allow us to help we need to help...


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 5, 2020)

Ammonia nitrate kept in a freaking warehouse?....


----------



## Taz (Aug 5, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Should President Trump offer the use of our Navy Hospital Ships to help the Beirut blast victims?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hezbollah can take care of their own.


----------



## Taz (Aug 5, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Ammonia nitrate kept in a freaking warehouse?....


They were demonstrating how to set off a car bomb to a class of Jihadis.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 5, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Should President Trump offer the use of our Navy Hospital Ships to help the Beirut blast victims?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a feeling any amphib type ship in the Med or by the Suez Canal in The Indian Ocean is on the way.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 5, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> Ammonia nitrate kept in a freaking warehouse?....


 Trump said it was a terrorist attack.

And Trump has 17 intelligence agencies he could ask.  Instead he went with his "gut" and said it was an attack.


----------



## martybegan (Aug 5, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> That was a devastating explosion...



That was the clearest example of a blast wave detonation I have ever seen recorded on media.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 5, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Should President Trump offer the use of our Navy Hospital Ships to help the Beirut blast victims?



By the time the ships get there, it will be weeks.  If Trump wants to send help, we have the full MAC airlift to bring assistance in and evacuate victims out within 24 hours.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 5, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Should President Trump offer the use of our Navy Hospital Ships to help the Beirut blast victims?
> ...


just don't use ramstein and landstuhl, because germans need to defend themselves.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 5, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> By the time the ships get there, it will be weeks.  If Trump wants to send help, we have the full MAC airlift to bring assistance in and evacuate victims out within 24 hours.





L.K.Eder said:


> just don't use ramstein and landstuhl, because germans need to defend themselves.


Maybe Trump could ask Ukraine for a favor, and send them there.

It's half the distance to germany


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 5, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > By the time the ships get there, it will be weeks.  If Trump wants to send help, we have the full MAC airlift to bring assistance in and evacuate victims out within 24 hours.
> ...


or flynn could negotiate a trip via incirlik.


----------



## DGS49 (Aug 5, 2020)

I realize this is a foreign country, but shouldn't SOMEBODY have moved that shit out?  It had been just sitting there for YEARS!


----------



## Mindful (Aug 5, 2020)

Well, would you believe it.

They can’t blame Israel. Or Trump.

Oh; the wailings, and gnashings of teeth.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 5, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> I realize this is a foreign country, but shouldn't SOMEBODY have moved that shit out?  It had been just sitting there for YEARS!



The 2,700 tons of fertilizer believed to have caused the explosion that devastated Beirut had been confiscated from a Russian businessman — who “abandoned” his cargo ship after an unscheduled stop, according to reports.

Officials revealed Tuesday that the blast that killed at least 100 — and left up to 300,000 homeless — appeared to have been sparked by ammonium nitrate stored in a warehouse since it was confiscated in 2014.









						Beirut explosion reportedly caused by fertilizer seized from Russian businessman
					

The 2,700 tons of fertilizer believed to have caused the explosion that devastated Beirut had been confiscated from a Russian businessman — who “abandoned” his cargo ship after an unsch…




					nypost.com


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 5, 2020)

Perhaps it is time for Beirut, Lebanon to be rebuilt.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 5, 2020)

asaratis said:


> Generals are no different from posters here in their haste to speculate on what could have caused that explosion


Of course they are different. And no, they did not tell trump it was probably an attack.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 5, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this is a foreign country, but shouldn't SOMEBODY have moved that shit out?  It had been just sitting there for YEARS!
> ...



Wow. Just wow. Talk about idiots letting that shit sit there for so long. It should have been moved out of there long ago.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 5, 2020)

Taz said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Should President Trump offer the use of our Navy Hospital Ships to help the Beirut blast victims?
> ...



The Lebanese Gov't has close ties with Hezbollah.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 5, 2020)

esalla said:


> Explosions do not create earthquakes.


Tell me, was your frontal lobotomy professionally done or did you do it yourself?









						A blast like no other: Beirut explosion felt like an earthquake
					

It's an earthquake, I thought, as the CNN bureau in central Beirut shook Tuesday with a violence I'd never felt before. I crouched down on the floor, waiting for more




					theeagle.com


----------



## esalla (Aug 5, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Explosions do not create earthquakes.
> ...


Look silly you said that explosions create earthquakes, they do not.  Explosions can create the same or similar seismic waves as earthquakes, however seismic waves are not earthquakes, are they simpleton?

Yawning


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 5, 2020)

esalla said:


> Look silly you said that explosions create earthquakes, they do not.  Explosions can create the same or similar seismic waves as earthquakes, however seismic waves are not earthquakes, are they simpleton?  Yawning



Hey American Jihad Sock, Get a grip on yourself.  No, not there.  I said that the explosion caused an earthquake of around 4.0.  It did.  A quake of the earth is a shudder, a vibration, a shaking of the ground.  I didn't say the quake was *caused* by the same forces as a natural earthquake----  tectonic plates moving.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 5, 2020)

Taz said:


> JimZiegelbauer said:
> 
> 
> > *Beirut blast: Massive explosion shakes Lebanon's capital; at least 70 dead, thousands injured CNN NEW Day just said POTUS Trump order this Blast and it was really set of by animal manure to densley piled Who should America Believe the BBC or CNN?*
> ...


We know how cow shits and farts are destroying the planet


----------



## esalla (Aug 5, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Look silly you said that explosions create earthquakes, they do not.  Explosions can create the same or similar seismic waves as earthquakes, however seismic waves are not earthquakes, are they simpleton?  Yawning
> ...


Actually an earthquake is when one tectonic plate slides over under or alongside another one

You keep farting your ignorance though, its amusing


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

i have lost my community, my city, but i haven't yet lost God!


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 5, 2020)

esalla said:


> Actually an earthquake is when one tectonic plate slides over under or alongside another one


That's a tectonic earthquake.

If you're out in the woods and the earth shakes violently and you fall over, how are you going to tell a natural earthquake from a man-made one caused by a massive detonation far away?  Whatcha gonna call it, Ace?

That's why we have earthquakes, moon quakes, even star quakes.


----------



## GHook20 (Aug 5, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.



There are theories on what happened. Hezbollah was stock piling fertilizer and explosives for a massive terrorist attack on Israel. Stockpiling that many munitions is dangerous and it accidentally ignited.


----------



## esalla (Aug 5, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Actually an earthquake is when one tectonic plate slides over under or alongside another one
> ...


Is it fun being retarded?


earthquake
[ˈərTHˌkwāk]

NOUN

a sudden and violent shaking of the ground, sometimes causing great destruction, as a result of movements within the earth's crust or volcanic action.


See fool an earthquake is not caused by chemical explosions.

Except in the little guppy pond that you use for a mind


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 5, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> That wasn't fireworks. that was some pro-level stuff.




~~~~~~~
You're correct... From the latest reports the explosion was the result of the improper strorage of 2,750 tons of  Ammonium Nitrate manufactured for industrial explosive use in mining named Nitropril (Nitroprill HD).
The material stored was of Russian manufacture undoubtedly unstable in the high temperatures of Beirut.
Was it an accident?
Why was the major power in Lebanon (Hezbollah) keeping this stored?










						Beirut blast: Confiscated ammonium nitrate from ship in 2014 could have sparked deadly explosion
					

It’s still unclear what triggered the explosion but the unloaded ammonium nitrate from the ship dumped in a warehouse at the port after being confiscated is being seen as the cause of the blast that could have been sparked by excessive heat.




					www.indiatoday.in
				



_"The Nitroprill HD indicating high density is probably physically robust porous prill with a built-in resistance to breakdown due to temperature cycling and abrasion as indicated by western experts." _
>>>>>>>>>>>>​




__





						Ammonium Nitrate Nitropril™
					

Nitropril™ Prilled Ammonium Nitrate



					www.oricaminingservices.com
				



>>>>>>>>>>>>​








						Lebanon's Chernobyl moment
					

On the evening of Aug. 4, Beirut witnessed an unprecedented explosion that ruined a large part of the city, injuring thousands and killing many.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

rylah said:


> *Lebanese Interior Minister Mohamed Fahmy to Al-Jadeed TV: *
> 
> "The highly explosive materials that were in storage No. 12 are ammonium nitrate, and one has to ask what such a large amount does in the port?"


It waits to get shipped out to farms and farm supply warehouses, duh!
I know where 2 spots like that are here. This stuff's for enriching soil, though.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The reports out of Beirut say there were 2,700 tons of ammonium nitrate stored in the warehouse since 2014.   This, despite warnings it was dangerous.
> ...


I think if that stuff gets wet, it start getting hot..and can self-combust.
6 years is a long time to store stuff like that.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

before the economic crisis in Lebanon, it cost 40 thousand liras to buy a book about Trump. now it costs 200 thousand...that was BEFORE the explosion

FOX News is no longer available on cable in the country, but still is online. MSNBC is still on cable!


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

Whoever is counting lebanon out...can't count!


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 5, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



It sure is. Especially near a fireworks factory. Seems like a lot of negligence and incompetence at play.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

If anyone wants me to translate from arabic, i'm game, as long as it's a short tweet or paragraph!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2020)

Another coincidence....Hezbollah Secretary-General  explaining their  future plans....back  in 2016


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

what if the folks who did it used that speech as an excuse...Al Arabiya is biased against Hezbollah


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 5, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...




One word.... Hezbollah!


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




BINGO!


That was a Hezbollah arms depot destroyed.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

skye said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...


and what do they gain from doing this? Hezbollah is allied with the ruling party that controls the presidency


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

skye said:


> Another coincidence....Hezbollah Secretary-General  explaining their  future plans....back  in 2016


What an evil man. Too bad he wasn't closer to the blast.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Another coincidence....Hezbollah Secretary-General  explaining their  future plans....back  in 2016
> ...


he says he watches every Trump speech. could he be a secret MAGA fan?!


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Another coincidence....Hezbollah Secretary-General  explaining their  future plans....back  in 2016
> ...



I agree.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2020)

my old physics teacher used to tell the class that three quarters of Lebanese people are paranoid. i get the same sense from you guys when you discuss this great country!


----------



## Propofol (Aug 5, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> i have lost my community, my city, but i haven't yet lost God!


God Bless you!


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> > According to the BBC there may have been two explosions and could be linked to the trial of members of Hezbollah charged in the assassination of the prime minister:
> ...




Yeah right ....fireworks LOL

my eye!

read all my post in his thread and you will know what happened.


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2020)

blackhawk said:


> That was one big mother of an explosion.



no shit


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 5, 2020)

esalla said:


> Is it fun being retarded?


You should know American Jihad, since many people in the region reported feeling an earthquake whatever the cause and you seem content on arguing semantics rather than the true spirit of the thread.

THE GROUND SHOOK, JACKASS.  150 miles away.  That's a lot bigger than a lot of actual tectonic earth tremors.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 6, 2020)

The "NUKEMAP" site gives a light damage radius (broken windows) of 2.53 km for a 10 kt surface nuclear blast:





Here is an image from Beirut, taken 3.12 km away from the blast:





4.3 km away from the blast site:





12 km from the blast site:


----------



## Mindful (Aug 6, 2020)

GHook20 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Pray for the dead and injured if thats your thing and HOPE this isn't terrorism.
> ...



Hezbollah has got its own enclave for  that, in the south of Lebanon. They do tours.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 6, 2020)

As the dust settles, Beirut is searching for answers. According to preliminary investigations, Lebanese port officials had spent years calling for the removal of the dangerous chemicals from the waterfront warehouse that exploded killing at least 135 people and wrecking the homes of 300,000 residents. Tuesday's blast was likely to have been caused by the detonation of more than 2,700 tons of ammonium nitrate that had been stored at the dock since being confiscated from a cargo ship in 2014. Middle East Correspondent *Campbell MacDiarmid* reports that a source close to a port employee said a team that inspected the material six months ago warned it could "blow up all of Beirut" if not removed. *Finbar Anderson*, who dived for shelter as shockwaves destroyed his apartment, has written a first-person piece on his brush with death. And read our dispatch for more human tales from the desperate search for survivors in a rubble-strewn city.

From The Daily Telegraph.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

Mindful said:


> As the dust settles, Beirut is searching for answers. According to preliminary investigations, Lebanese port officials had spent years calling for the removal of the dangerous chemicals from the waterfront warehouse that exploded killing at least 135 people and wrecking the homes of 300,000 residents. Tuesday's blast was likely to have been caused by the detonation of more than 2,700 tons of ammonium nitrate that had been stored at the dock since being confiscated from a cargo ship in 2014. Middle East Correspondent *Campbell MacDiarmid* reports that a source close to a port employee said a team that inspected the material six months ago warned it could "blow up all of Beirut" if not removed. *Finbar Anderson*, who dived for shelter as shockwaves destroyed his apartment, has written a first-person piece on his brush with death. And read our dispatch for more human tales from the desperate search for survivors in a rubble-strewn city.
> 
> From The Daily Telegraph.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 6, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt the CIA and Israeli Mossad are responsible for the explosion.  ...
> ...





Mindful said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




~~~~~~~








						Hezbollah Will Not Escape Blame for Beirut
					

(Bloomberg Opinion) -- As if the Lebanese haven’t suffered enough. For months, they have been caught between an economic meltdown, crumbling public services and a surging pandemic. Now they must count the dead and survey the extensive damage to their capital after two giant explosions on...




					finance.yahoo.com
				



>>>>>>>>>>>>​








						If not for terrorism, why else would Hezbollah be storing explosive material in Beirut?
					

The narrative coming out of Lebanon is that it was a case of negligence by... someone. That may be technically




					noqreport.com


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...









Earthquakes are also caused by magma moving through a magma chamber.  And yes, if there is a P wave, it is an earthquake, it's cause is immaterial.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Generals are no different from posters here in their haste to speculate on what could have caused that explosion
> ...


Becoming a general does not alter the functioning of the brain in coming to a conclusion about an event that has not been previously encountered. 

When a unique event is encountered, possibilities of its cause are considered at light speed and eliminated one at a time...many at light speed, then the more plausible possibilities are mulled over until one arrives at a few that MAY have happened.  All of these qualify as "could have been" candidates.  It is only after investigation and consideration of evidence that one can conclude that "this is what happened".

That mental process is what we all go through in response to events such as this. Generals are no different.

You know nothing of what any generals may have said to President Trump.

You're full of hot air.  (If you don't believe that, just put on a mask and exhale.)


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 6, 2020)

WEAPONS FACTORY- HEZBOLLAH.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 6, 2020)

Before I get tarred and feathered for merely reporting this, I'm not anti-Israel, but I've been seeing a number of reports from different sources that it was Israel, but that they didn't intend to hit a warehouse that contained 2,700 tons of ammonium nitrate.  Reportedly, they were targeting a Hezbollah weapons depot at the port.


Again, don't attack me for this, I am not concluding anything, just reporting what I've heard.  But I do have to say, it's disappointing that almost everyone immediately came to a conclusion before the dust even settled.


----------



## asaratis (Aug 6, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Before I get tarred and feathered for merely reporting this, I'm not anti-Israel, but I've been seeing a number of reports from different sources that it was Israel, but that they didn't intend to hit a warehouse that contained 2,700 tons of ammonium nitrate.  Reportedly, they were targeting a Hezbollah weapons depot at the port.
> 
> 
> Again, don't attack me for this, I am not concluding anything, just reporting what I've heard.  But I do have to say, it's disappointing that almost everyone immediately came to a conclusion before the dust even settled.


It wasn't a missile.  Missiles are detectable with radar. 

You are safe from being attacked by me.  I've done much worse than that!


----------



## Mindful (Aug 6, 2020)

Hmm.

Tikun Olam.

Richard Silverstein.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 6, 2020)

Macron just landed in Beirut, talking to reporters...


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## fncceo (Aug 6, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Macron just landed in Beirut, talking to reporters...



Will the French re-colonize Lebanon?


----------



## fncceo (Aug 6, 2020)

buttercup said:


>




Why is that explosion smiling?


----------



## harmonica (Aug 6, 2020)

....the whole culture of the area is part of the problem.....the MEast is only one step above shithole Africa.....read the history


----------



## asaratis (Aug 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Generals are no different from posters here in their haste to speculate on what could have caused that explosion
> ...











						Meadows defends Trump's description of Beirut explosion as an 'attack'
					

White House chief of staff Mark Meadows on Wednesday defended President Trump's description of a massive explosion a day earlier in the capital of Lebanon as an "attack" despite no indication yet from U.S.




					thehill.com


----------



## harmonica (Aug 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Macron just landed in Beirut, talking to reporters...
> ...


even the Lebanese want to get out of there


----------



## fncceo (Aug 6, 2020)

harmonica said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



I kind of don't blame them.


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Is it fun being retarded?
> ...


Again simpleton what the people reported feeling were seismic waves caused by the blast, there were also compression waves thru the atmosphere felt as well.  There was no earthquake.....................

Not that you will ever know that seismic waves are an effect of an earthquake not the earthquake itself.

Wear your mask to cover your ignorance


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Earthquakes are caused by movement within the Earth caused by the Earth itself not caused by human induced explosions.  Really simple once you understand that sensors merely detect the waves and not their cause, thus it takes a human with a brain not a tube to determine cause


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> View attachment 371835


Alla sure throws a great fireworks bash


----------



## iceberg (Aug 6, 2020)

whatever happened it sucks. we're all quick to believe it was an attack and the like but there does seem to be a lot of sparkles just before the KABLOOIE hits.  fireworks or the chemicals that were stored there, who knows. bit i seldom see a bomb go off right after a glittery introduction.

then again i am no bomb expert and have no idea what one would look like if it did go off. how many people in here do know that for sure?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 6, 2020)

Macron is holding a meeting with the top leaders from every Lebanese political party, who are usually sworn enemies dating back to the civil war...this is incredible


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 6, 2020)

asaratis said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


So the guy whose only public job is to affirm anything and everything the president says...affirmed him. Not compelling.


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...






Earthquakes are defined by their motion.  P waves, S waves, Rayleigh, and Love waves.

Now, if you called it a SEISMIC WAVE, you would have a point.  Those are specifically caused by the sudden breaking of rock, but even there,  explosions are included within the definition.


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Seismic detectors detect vibrations from multiple causes, some natural and some man made.  Earthquakes are natural, ammonium nitrite explosions are not natural in source


----------



## Mindful (Aug 6, 2020)

*Beirut explosion: How chemicals abandoned by a Russian businessman triggered a devastating blast felt in Cyprus*
Authorities have hinted at poor storage of explosive material left after a ship was seized in 2014.









						Beirut explosion: How chemicals abandoned by a Russian businessman triggered a devastating blast felt in Cyprus
					

Authorities have hinted at poor storage of explosive material left after a ship was seized in 2014




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...









Doesn't matter, they create the same kind of waves and that is all that matters.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 6, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > *Lebanese Interior Minister Mohamed Fahmy to Al-Jadeed TV: *
> ...


I was in Jordan years ago. They mine that stuff there -- lots of it.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Earthquakes are caused by movement within the Earth
> ...


ITMT out in the real world, anything that shakes the earth is an earthquake.  Ice sheets breaking off glaciers have been known to cause earthquakes.  When the asteroid hit that killed the dinosaurs, I bet that caused a HUGE earthquake.  People felt the earthquake of the Tunguska Event far far away.  People in Cyprus, the first hint they had of the Beirut explosion was the earthquake.  They felt the ground moving and their doors rattling, etc., long before they heard the explosion because the density of the rock (earth) the waves traveled through is much denser than the air.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 6, 2020)

Just saw some pictures of the destruction and all I can say is Holy Shit.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Earthquakes are natural, ammonium nitrite explosions are not natural
> ...



RIGHT THERE, West.  You can see the seismic shock front traveling out from the explosion through the earth and water ahead of the concussive air blast.  It was as though some giant stomped his foot on the ground.  I bet there is massive loss of marine life in the region as well.


----------



## Claudette (Aug 6, 2020)

Yeah the pictures I saw showed everything, and I mean everything, flattened. I can't imagine how many died.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 6, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Yeah the pictures I saw showed everything, and I mean everything, flattened. I can't imagine how many died.


Hiroshima bomb was 16 kilotons 
This was 2.7 kilotons (assuming it has the explosive force of TNT).

The equivalent of a small nuclear weapon


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Yeah the pictures I saw showed everything, and I mean everything, flattened. I can't imagine how many died.


As I understand it, 300,000 without homes to live in, roads all but impassable with broken glass and stone everywhere, cars pulverized, the port unusable to bring in ships with supplies, and no resources in place to rebuild and replace all that is damaged.  So many injured in the hospitals that they cannot even think of the other stuff for now.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the pictures I saw showed everything, and I mean everything, flattened. I can't imagine how many died.
> ...


Yes, but...but, even atom bombs don't cause earthquakes.  Just ask esalla.

I suppose the ONLY good thing to be taken from this is that at least there is no radiation or fallout.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 6, 2020)

They're calling her "The Bride of Beirut".  She's  a doctor. They said she immediately ran towards the explosion to help the injured. A true hero


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...










That's the difference between a scientist (me), and a person who thinks they are smart.


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


True for simpletons like you who are ignorant of plate tectonics.  Remember Thor used to cause earthquakes with his hammer


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Lol, the FBI thought the same nonsense.

Scientist

Jesus Christ


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...









I'm a geologist little troll.  I will talk plate tectonics with you any day of the week, of course the theory has moved on quite a bit since then.  It is no longer plate tectonics, but what do you know, you're not a scientist.


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Are waves in the air earthquakes.

No

Nuff said


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I am no one and nothing, and you will never reach this level.

Will you kiddy


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...








"No one" is correct.  So why don't you slither away.  You add nothing to this Board.


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...








Poor ignorant Know nothing person......


*Detection in the ionosphere*

“When the ground shakes, it causes tiny atmospheric waves that can propagate right up to the ionosphere,” Komjathy said. The ionosphere is the layer of Earth’s atmosphere ionized by solar and cosmic radiation and is located roughly between 50 and 600 miles (80 and 1,000 kilometers) above Earth’s surface.

When the atmospheric waves reach the ionosphere, they cause detectable changes to the density of electrons in that atmospheric layer. These changes can be recorded and measured when signals from global navigation satellite systems (GNSS), such as those of GPS, travel through the ionosphere.

The same satellites can also detect disturbances in the ionosphere caused by tsunamis. When a tsunami forms and moves across the ocean, the crests and troughs of its waves compress and extend the air above them, creating motions in the atmosphere known as gravity waves. These undulations of gravity waves are amplified as they travel upward into an atmosphere that becomes thinner with altitude. When they reach the ionosphere, the gravity waves also can be detected using the constellations of GNSS satellites circling Earth.









						Warnings from the Ionosphere | Earthdata
					

Publication from NASA ESDIS describing research uses of data from EOSDIS - GPS may be able to pace tsunamis.




					earthdata.nasa.gov


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Look simpleton, an earthquake (shifting plates) has a seismic signature that is different and often much longer in duration from a chemical or nuclear blast signature.  That said the varying signatures are different not because they are all earthquake signatures but they are different because they have varying causes.  Though as stated a simpleton will not need to know this level of detail


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> . It is no longer plate tectonics


It isn't? What is it now?


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


So plate tectonics is a theory........................................

Seriously are you with the FBI because you are really a special kind of special ed?


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...










No, it's not, dumbass.  A P wave is a P wave no matter the cause.  You need to go to school because you are ignorant of the facts.


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...







Yes, it's a theory.  one supported by a lot of factual observation.  That's how science works, which is also why the theory has gone beyond mere plate tectonics.


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


What is it called when plates shift?

Answer, an earthquake

Yawn


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > . It is no longer plate tectonics
> ...







Tectono stratigraphic terranes, for one.  But even that is old now.  Large Low Shear Velocity Provinces is another aspect being looked into, all of them fall under the generic plate tectonics theory, but as i said, that is now merely the jumping off point for much more meaningful investigations.


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Wow, we got a live one here.

Is the Pacific rim of fire a theory?

No

Is the San Andreas fault a theory?

No

Can a schizzo become a geologist, medical doctor or a head of state on command?

Yes


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...








What do large explosions cause? 

Answer, Earthquakes.

Yawn.


----------



## westwall (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...









No, the Pacific ROF is not a theory.  It is an observed geomorphic province.  The same goes for the San Andreas fault (which i was instrumental in mapping out oh so many decades ago) but the real question is can a troll, become a not troll?

That's debatable.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Interesting, thank you.


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Wrong large explosions cause waves that can be transmitted thru the Earth and that can be picked up by the same sensors that also pick up the tremors that earthquakes cause.  The reason that the signatures are different is because the causes are different


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Earthquakes are defined by their motion.
> ...



Tectonics?  I had an FM receiver made by Tectonics in the 1970s!  

360 watts rms per channel!  Neighbors used to complain of the earthquakes it made when I cranked it up!


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Are plates, fault lines theory?

No

Some say gravity and quantum mechanics are theories, however they are facts that like plate tectonics are merely not fully understood.

You wanna do the quantum entanglement game


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Actually that was made by Panasonic ........................


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > What do large explosions cause?  Answer, Earthquakes.
> ...


Sorry to make you eat ASS, Junior, but earthquakes were named long ago after the shaking of the ground, not for their cause, LONG BEFORE they even knew what was causing them.  Long before they knew the crust was made of plates.  Back then, man had no ability to create his own man-made earthquake.

Stars have star-quakes, yet they don't have tectonic plates to cause them.

But you've proven yourself wrong, asshat, an earthquake IS the waves transmitted through the Earth (essentially ELF waves) regardless of how they are caused or picked up.  But I understand a dumbshit ignoramus flaming jackass like you just CAN'T GET THAT THROUGH YOUR THICK HEAD because it would mean admitting you are wrong.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Nope.  Tectonics.  Say's it right on the front plate.  Must be true.


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Wrong large explosions cause waves that can be transmitted thru the Earth and that can be picked up by the same sensors that also pick up the tremors that earthquakes cause. The reason that the signatures are different is because the causes are different.


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Actually blues clues it says right on the front that it was made by Panasonic

Silly


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 6, 2020)

all people have families, and they all have emotions. some folks forget that sometimes!


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> all people have families, and they all have emotions. some folks forget that sometimes!


Actually not all people have families


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 6, 2020)

you mean Family Guy is made up?? fake news? Oh, Stewie!


----------



## harmonica (Aug 6, 2020)

fncceo said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


..we sent the Marines there in 1958...then again in 1983....the christians were killing christians and muslims.......muslims were killing muslims and christians ..a big mess








						1958 Lebanon crisis - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 6, 2020)

the top Christian Pastor in Lebanon, Boutros Bchara, had just started advocating isolationism a week before the explosion, and that Lebanon should not meddle in other countries affairs, a direct swipe at Lebanon being a Saudi/Turkish proxy on one side and Iranian/Chinese/Qatari on the other

it is a bold stance, my friends!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 6, 2020)

harmonica said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


That cant be possible. Both are religions of peace.


----------



## esalla (Aug 6, 2020)

harmonica said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Sounds like Chicago


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 6, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2020)

esalla said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



And here again, the asshat who doesn't know what an earthquake is calling others ignorant gets SCHOOLED as CBS themselves reporting on the explosion say the detonation caused a 3.3 magnitude EARTHQUAKE 35 seconds into the video:









						Anti-government protests break out in Beirut after deadly blasts: "Resign, you criminal!"
					

Police fire tear gas at dozens of demonstrators calling for the resignation of Lebanon's political elite.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




Jackass.


----------



## esalla (Aug 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Earthquakes are centered on fault lines.  What fault runs under the epicenter of the blast.

Yawn.......

Make something up now


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2020)

esalla said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Right Drooling Baboon.  So then volcanos can't create earthquakes either?  Why don't you argue it with the people who actually study and measure volcanos and seismic shocks.  WRITE TO THEM asshole and tell them they don't know what they are talking about:









						Volcanic Earthquakes  | Pacific Northwest Seismic Network
					






					pnsn.org
				



.


----------



## beautress (Aug 7, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


]Prayers up for the victims. 
I


----------



## esalla (Aug 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Volcanoes are directly tied to fault lines.  

Next


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2020)

esalla said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


You said ALL earthquakes are center DIRECTLY on faults.  Since there was no fault UNDER the Beirut explosion it COULD NOT HAVE created an earthquake.

What fault line it tied to the Yellowstone caldera super-volcano?


----------



## esalla (Aug 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


The Teton fault line

Are you FBI, because your stupidity is legendary


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2020)

esalla said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Moron, the Teton fault has NOTHING to do with the Yellowstone caldera.


----------



## esalla (Aug 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Yea it does silly girl

The Teton fault is located in a unique geologic setting. The fault is on the boundary of four major geologic provinces: the Basin and Range, Idaho-Wyoming Thrust belt, Rocky Mountain Foreland, and the Yellowstone volcanic plateau. The Basin and Range province is a region of east-west crustal extension. This province adds tension perpendicular to the fault line causing the fault blocks to move apart. The Idaho-Wyoming Thrust belt is located south of the Teton fault and is a region of thick and deformed crust that prevents the fault from extending farther south. The Rocky Mountain Foreland is located east of the Teton fault and is a region of thicker crust. This section of crust is heavier and adds to the vertical downward force on the hanging wall of fault. The Yellowstone volcanic plateau is a region of uplift and expansion that influences both vertical and horizontal forces on the Teton fault.[1]

The Teton fault is unique in that it dips or slopes to the east. The majority of major faults in the Basin and Range province dip to the west. The unique dip of the Teton fault can be explained by the subsidence of the Snake River Plain. The Snake River Plain is located to the west of the Teton fault and was formed by the migration of the Yellowstone hotspot forming prehistoric calderas across southern Idaho. As this section of crust cools it tends to subside causing the footwall of the fault to tilt down toward the west.









						Teton Fault - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Seems that the FBI erased your brain


----------



## ChemEngineer (Aug 7, 2020)

beautress said:


> *Make America Great Once Again:
> Rid the House, Senate, and Judges of Communists Now
> The Communist Control Act (68 Stat. 775, 50 U.S.C. 841-844) is a piece of United States federal legislation, signed into law by President Dwight Eisenhower on 24 August 1954, which outlaws the Communist Party of the United States and criminalizes membership in, or support for the Party or "Communist-action" organizations*



Thanks for your footnote, above.


----------



## esalla (Aug 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Are you done bragging that you wasted 250 grand at Harvard?

CIAO


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2020)

esalla said:


> Are you done bragging that you wasted 250 grand at Harvard?


You must be a sock for Joe Biden, Sally, because your reasoning is like a dog-faced pony soldier junkie needing a cognitive test.  Have any more total non sequiturs on why you don't know shit about earthquakes?  What next, fault lines in Siberia?


----------



## esalla (Aug 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Are you done bragging that you wasted 250 grand at Harvard?
> ...


An uneducated fool like you will answer earthquakes when ask what do seismometers detect, however this is wrong because seismometers do not detect earthquakes.  See kid a seismometer detects seismic waves no matter whether the source is an earthquake, volcanic eruption, or a conventional or nuclear blast.  A seismologist is trained to interpret the wave signatures to determine the source and or make predictions.  An earthquake, (tectonic plate shifting) is only one source of seismic waves.

Please continue mocking yourself


----------



## buttercup (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't know if someone already brought this up, but apparently this explosion wiped out not only their port but most of their grain stores, so this is obviously affecting their food supply.

As I said earlier on the thread, I'm not making any claims because we still don't know for sure, but for me it's becoming more and more clear what likely happened here.  And no, Israel is not what I have in mind.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2020)

esalla said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


I guess I'm too uneducated a fool to understand why someone would spend 20 posts arguing semantics?  Are you so insecure you need to save face that bad?  I've already proven you wrong 10 different ways.  Deal with it Little Man.

Perhaps you can guide me to that textbook which explains when the word earthquake used for thousands of years to refer to any violent shaking of the ground became changed to only meaning those which can be scientifically measured with sensitive instruments to have occurred through movements of plates deep underground?

Perhaps then you can illuminate us poor, dark souls what we call it then when an asteroid impacts the Earth sending massive earthquakes in all directions?  What painstaking, needledick anal retentive dancing on the head of a pin explanation do you have for us there?

Curious people just want to see how big of an ass you really are.


----------



## esalla (Aug 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Typical causes of seismic waves

1. Earthquakes
2. Volcanic eruptions or magma movement that may be related to earthquakes and or fault lines
3. Large chemical explosions
4. Nuclear testing
5. Large landslides
6. Toobboob stomping her little feets


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2020)

esalla said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...



You just go right on creating your own mini-world of definitions Sally to support your little bubble universe.  Care to tell us what book you got that out of and page?  Got a link?  This is really getting to be hilarious!  Do tell us more.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 7, 2020)

Lebanese immigrants in LA have laid waste to the consulate there, including stepping on photos of the country's leaders


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 7, 2020)

"I will be doing a news conference on the ChinaVirus, the just announced very good economic numbers, and the improving economy, at 7pm from Bedminster, NJ. the subject of the Beirut catastrophe will be discussed.

Had a lengthy discussion this morning with Macron concerning numerous subjects, but in particular the catastrophic event which took place in Beirut

At 3pm this afternoon, spoke to President Aoun of Lebanon to inform him that 3 large aircraft are on the way, loaded up with Medical Supplies, Food and Water. Also, First Responders, Technicians, Doctors, and Nurses on the way.

We will be having a conference call on Sunday with Macron, leaders of Lebanon, and leaders from various other parts of the world. Everyone wants to help!" - President Trump


----------



## esalla (Aug 7, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Would you like to explain in detail how the Teton fault is not associated with the Yellowstone plateau?  Or better yet please explain how vulcanism is not related to fault lines...............................

Seriously are you the moronic federal bureau of idiots agent who shot up the crowd while breakdancing  


Or are you the DEA BLM retard who shot himself in a schoolroom full of traumatized kids


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 7, 2020)

i was never an angry person, now, i'm a pitbull

let's turn horror into action

after the BOOM, the world won't surrender, it will BLOOM


----------



## skye (Aug 7, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> i was never an angry person, now, i'm a pitbull
> 
> let's turn horror into action
> 
> after the BOOM, the world won't surrender, it will BLOOM




Take your medicine first.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 7, 2020)

large protest planned today in Beirut at 10 AM ET, 5 PM Beirut time

i'll be watching on TV and updating y'all if something happens


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 7, 2020)

esalla said:


> Would you like to explain in detail how the Teton fault is not associated with the Yellowstone plateau?  Or better yet please explain how vulcanism is not related to fault lines.


No, I'd much rather stick to the actual topic, Sally, or at least hear you just once actually answer the question or address the material put before you without you trying to divert to a new topic with another strawman argument.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 8, 2020)

members of parliament Nadim Gemayel and Paula Yacoubian have resigned in protest. they were the only good ones!


----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2020)

When I was a kid, I knew an acquaintance of a rich friend who messed around with bombs (not just firecrackers, barrel bombs, and M-80s) and blew his parents garage up and his appendage.  I've forgotten what got blown off.  Anyway, how do people end up getting this ammonium nitrate?  And how did they have around 2,750 tons of it just sitting around for six years?

For context, the Oklahoma City bombers used *2 tons of ammonium nitrate* to build the bomb that blew open the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building way back in 1995, a deadly explosion that killed 168 people.

So today's punk rich kid could have a ton or so and level his block?  The internet is a scary place.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## james bond (Aug 8, 2020)

And now the lies and CYA have started -- Beirut blast: Lebanon investigates explosion amid rising anger, calls for change.

Interesting video of a bride having her wedding day video taken.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 8, 2020)

the wife of the Dutch ambassador has died because of the explosion


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 8, 2020)

Kataeb Party leader Sami Gemayel at funeral: "it's like the lebanese have been nailed to the cross...all my party's members of parliament are resigning!"

he got a standing ovation


----------



## esalla (Aug 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > Would you like to explain in detail how the Teton fault is not associated with the Yellowstone plateau?  Or better yet please explain how vulcanism is not related to fault lines.
> ...


So says the little girl who actually believes that a tremor is the same thing as an earthquake.

Tell us is a nuclear blast the same thing as a volcanic eruption just because they are both picked up by a sensor?

You also failed to explain how the Teton fault does not effect the Yellowstone plateau 

Come back when you finish your GED


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 8, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> large protest planned today in Beirut at 10 AM ET, 5 PM Beirut time
> 
> i'll be watching on TV and updating y'all if something happens


Large it is and they have set a building on fire


----------



## depotoo (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Death Angel (Aug 8, 2020)

james bond said:


> And now the lies and CYA have started -- Beirut blast: Lebanon investigates explosion amid rising anger, calls for change.
> 
> Interesting video of a bride having her wedding day video taken.


Shes a doctor. She immediately went to help the injured


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 8, 2020)

esalla said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


Only tremors you know about Sally are the ones you have in your shorts.


----------



## esalla (Aug 8, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


So says the little girl who actually believes that a tremor is the same thing as an earthquake.

Tell us is a nuclear blast the same thing as a volcanic eruption just because they are both picked up by a sensor?

You also failed to explain how the Teton fault does not effect the Yellowstone plateau

Come back when you finish your GED


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 8, 2020)

Apparently, there was a large grain silo right next to the facility.

Anyone with even a rudimentary physics background could likely put two and two together here. The way it popped off was pretty much a signature.

Trump's Generals probably fed him a line of horse pucky, so likely why he responded in the way that he did, calling it a terrorist attack or a bomb or whatever. Never let a perfectly good crisis go to waste and whatnot. He should surround himself with more reputable people, in my humble opinion.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 9, 2020)

”Businessman Offered $25 Billion To Rebuild Beirut If Govt Resigns... They Refused”


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 10, 2020)

AZF explosion in Toulouse in September 21, 2001  was due to 300-400kg of ammonium nitrate and the destruction was staggering.

The Lebanese PM mentioned 2750kg…


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 10, 2020)

And thats not fake either, it's true.  The entire gov't of Lebanon will resign.


----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2020)

airplanemechanic said:


> And thats not fake either, it's true.  The entire gov't of Lebanon will resign.




They already have.










						Beirut explosion: Lebanon PM and entire government resigns after deadly blast
					

Demonstrators had demanded political change after a huge explosion in Beirut killed more than 160 people last week.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 11, 2020)

I just spoke to a Christian friend who lives in the U.S. Her family is still there. The area is 90% Christian.

Her sister's house was there, and it was leveled. Her cousin lost her house too. They survived, but are traumatized. She said they had to walk to the hospital over dead bodies.

He has stitches over the top of his head from ear to ear.  The pictures are hard to look at.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 11, 2020)

I also was told the Muslims are already buying up the land from the Christians, for obvious reasons. Like their leftist "brothers," never let a good tragedy go to waste.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm not making any claims, but this is interesting.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 12, 2020)

lol


----------



## asaratis (Aug 14, 2020)

Be sure to open both links and on the first link it will show the explosion maybe 3 times with each repeat at a slower speed so you can see the shock wave coming.

One mistake followed by more mistakes.

Watch to the final sequence in frame-by-frame slow motion! This is perhaps one of the largest non-nuclear explosions in history.

Unseen footage shows moment of Beirut explosion in 4K slow motion

See also What we know about the Beirut explosion for a description.


----------

